# Is this reel worth the money?



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Been looking for a old shimano greenie curado and i found one in a pawn shop today for $48 bucks. it looks pretty beat up tho but feels pretty good mechanically. I really want one but i want one that looks nice and works good mechanically. should go ahead and snag this one up since its $48 ?



















I will also add the top looks just as bad as the brake side you just cant make it out in this pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Grab It!!! You can get that turnkey replaced for $12 to $15 and you could even have it repainted by MattK and it would be one sweet reel. Either way its a work horse and for $48 if its a working reel its worth it. Better grab it before Bubbas Kenner sees it..LMAO!:brew2:


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

sure fire good deal. 
I just wonder when some company is going to start making after market parts for them, they are like the old times commerical they take a licking and keep on ticking


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

10-4 what are other things I should look for when going back to look at it since I can't break it down. I opened up the brakes system clean as a whistle but that's all I have to go off and of how good it spins. Does any anyone know how much it would cost to get repainted


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Try turning the handle backwards and make sure the AR bearing is good. Check worm and pawl make sure it's not catching. Slowly crank the handle and see if you can feel any nicks or anything in the main and pinion. You should be able to tell if they are really worn. Either way I would pick it up for $48 as long as the handle turns!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes it is Ã  good price.Great reel.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> Grab It!!! You can get that turnkey replaced for $12 to $15 and you could even have it repainted by MattK and it would be one sweet reel. Either way its a work horse and for $48 if its a working reel its worth it. Better grab it before Bubbas Kenner sees it..LMAO!:brew2:


Yep.lol.please do..


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Get it
I have a free spin and rod on layaway I found at a pawn shop for $90.00.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

txorange61 said:


> Try turning the handle backwards and make sure the AR bearing is good. Check worm and pawl make sure it's not catching. Slowly crank the handle and see if you can feel any nicks or anything in the main and pinion. You should be able to tell if they are really worn. Either way I would pick it up for $48 as long as the handle turns!.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill go do all this tomorrow and see what happens and hope she is flawless! If so well then.... I will probably grab it!



bubbas kenner said:


> Yep.lol.please do..


Bubba if I don't buy it ill tell you where it is! Lol


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

And personally I wouldn't get it painted... Ain't nothin like the old green Curado!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

txorange61 said:


> And personally I wouldn't get it painted... Ain't nothin like the old green Curado!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could he redo it and make it look original that's what I want it to look like


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's really hard to match that green... I'm not saying it's impossible though just hard to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

txorange61 said:


> It's really hard to match that green... I'm not saying it's impossible though just hard to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Brotha Matt K can do anything. If ya havent seen his work, its SICK.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

I see well I plan on getting more of them in years to come so maybe ill get me a real good condition one day and get this one customize paint when that day happens lol thanks for everybody's help


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yupp he does awesome stuff, I just haven't seen one with the Curado green. That's awesome tho if he matched it, I just PERSONALLY haven't seen it. Going to look now though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Joejoe070 said:


> I see well I plan on getting more of them in years to come so maybe ill get me a real good condition one day and get this one customize paint when that day happens lol thanks for everybody's help


I just noticed you're from BCS. Feel free to bring it by and I'll give it a quick once over and let ya know if it needs anything no charge..Dip PM me and I'll send ya my digits. I live on the North Side of Bryan..


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Dipsay said:


> I just noticed you're from BCS. Feel free to bring it by and I'll give it a quick once over and let ya know if it needs anything no charge..Dip PM me and I'll send ya my digits. I live on the North Side of Bryan..


Awesome I gotta hit ya with a greenie for that ill send my number with it.I might have seen your card one time at bait barn or somewhere can't remember. It's a small word


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Dipsay said:


> Brotha Matt K can do anything. If ya havent seen his work, its SICK.


Hey dipsay What is his handle can't find him when I type in Matt k if that's it


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I heard that MattK guy is a trouble maker


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

MattK said:


> I heard that MattK guy is a trouble maker


LMMFAO!!!!! Yes he is hahahahaha


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

MattK said:


> I heard that MattK guy is a trouble maker


He cant be that bad can he ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Update: end up getting the reel for $40 and picking it up next week.i think i got a good deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Thats because Bubbas Kenner didnt bid against ya! Hahahhaa!:doowapsta


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> Thats because Bubbas Kenner didnt bid against ya! Hahahhaa!:doowapsta


No but I did buy a d7 in classified today .


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Dipsay said:


> Thats because Bubbas Kenner didnt bid against ya! Hahahhaa!:doowapsta


I know I think he has a REEL problem lol he has a impressive collection I must say.



bubbas kenner said:


> No but I did buy a d7 in classified today .


Let me know when your gonna thin out the herd I want some of thos bad boys


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Joejoe070 said:


> I know I think he has a REEL problem lol he has a impressive collection I must say.
> 
> Let me know when your gonna thin out the herd I want some of thos bad boys


Ok Joe I will.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

bubbas kenner said:


> Ok Joe I will.


Thanks bud


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> No but I did buy a d7 in classified today .


U got a D7? Time for a trade ... LOL

About old greenies (200, 200b, 200bsf, 100b), I stopped counting them in my arsenal after they reach 99 ... too many to count.


----------

